# Slimmers World



## Tish (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi,

I was wondering is slimmers world ok for Types too? Am getting a little fed up of meat and veg each night for tea, and was wanting to do some of their receipts? Obviously would have to cut the carbs out of most things. Just not sure if the sauces they make as part of the receipe would be high in sugar? 
Thanks


----------



## Lilian (Aug 3, 2017)

Slimming World diets are geared to low fat.     They used to have what they call red days, or original days.    This is more protein and less carbs but not really low carb), but still low fat (but that would be meat and veg again).      The last lot of books I have still give the red (original) diet.   They also had a green one which was very high carb and very low fat.      Do I take it that when you say meat and veg it encompasses poultry and fish.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2017)

Red and Green are no longer promoted ny Slimming World.

Extra Easy is their current plan

I suggest you go along to your local meeting and ask to speak to the consultant telling her (or him) of your diabetes.

Good luck


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2017)

Lilian said:


> Slimming World diets are geared to low fat.     They used to have what they call red days, or original days.    This is more protein and less carbs but not really low carb), but still low fat (but that would be meat and veg again).      The last lot of books I have still give the red (original) diet.   They also had a green one which was very high carb and very low fat.      Do I take it that when you say meat and veg it encompasses poultry and fish.


Hi, yes I am eating all types of meat, just not fish, that is something I have tried many times and just do not like unfortunately. The meat and veg has worked wonders down to a size 12 and dropped 17lbs, blood sugars are at 5.5 each morning,  but after 3 months of much the same I feel I need a bit of change - have found some receipes on here actually, that I am going to give a try


----------



## Grogg1 (Aug 4, 2017)

I eat sauces but go for high fat creamy ones or curries.  I like wet food so rarely eat just plain meat.  I also eat quite a lot of tofu in sauces.  I tend to avoid Chinese food/sauces as they seem to be much sweeter dishes.  I test to find what I can tolerate and eat regularly Chicken panang at a lovely little local thai restaurant is tolerated well by me, even with some of the jasmine rice.


----------



## Radders (Aug 4, 2017)

I eat loads of salad and am vegetarian so my main protein sources are cheese, soya, eggs, nuts, seeds and pulses. This might give you some variety.
There are also vegetable pastas in health food shops which are low in carbs so good with bolognese type or cheesey sauces for a change.


----------



## Kentoldlady (Aug 16, 2017)

Readers, what are those pastas, please?


----------



## Radders (Aug 16, 2017)

Kentoldlady said:


> Readers, what are those pastas, please?


I've tried edamame and mung bean fettuccini bu Explore Asian Cuisine from Holland and Barrett but they did have other varieties.


----------



## cruddy (Sep 2, 2017)

I picked this up in slimming world this morning, not had a chance to look at it properly yet xx


----------



## Lilian (Sep 2, 2017)

Slimming World diet is a low fat high carb diet.


----------



## Allison Macdonald (Sep 5, 2017)

big up the book let from slimming world last night and had a quick read it has the advise from diabetes uk  about healthy lifestyle plan.


----------



## goosey (Sep 10, 2017)

Lilian said:


> Slimming World diet is a low fat high carb diet.


I do slimming world without the carbs though and have done very well


----------



## Lilian (Sep 10, 2017)

A low fat AND low carb diet is basically an ordinary low calorie diet.    So you would lose weight on it      I think not only does one have to consider initial weight loss but whether the diet is sustainable.     As you lose weight your calorie requirement decreases unless you become more active of course, for which weight loss does help.    Well done @goosey.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2017)

like goosey I follow slimming world and have lost just over 8 stone.    My diabetes is well controlled, insulin dose down from over 120 units a day, to no more than 15 a day.

feeling great - suits me


----------



## goosey (Sep 10, 2017)

Lilian said:


> A low fat AND low carb diet is basically an ordinary low calorie diet.    So you would lose weight on it      I think not only does one have to consider initial weight loss but whether the diet is sustainable.     As you lose weight your calorie requirement decreases unless you become more active of course, for which weight loss does help.    Well done @goosey.


Well there are many people at group that have been at target 5+ and still at target so yet i would say sustainable 


Hazel said:


> like goosey I follow slimming world and have lost just over 8 stone.    My diabetes is well controlled, insulin dose down from over 120 units a day, to no more than 15 a day.
> 
> feeling great - suits me


Suits me too Hazel, lots of food but not crap, but i need to go to get weighed to keep myself in check lol


----------

